# Burlington Ontario



## mask59 (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone tell me about Burlington? I'm transferring to Ontario and read that Burlington is the 4th "best place to live" in Canada.
Can anyone tell me about schools and general cost of living etc.

Would this be a great place to live??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mask59 said:


> Anyone tell me about Burlington? I'm transferring to Ontario and read that Burlington is the 4th "best place to live" in Canada.
> Can anyone tell me about schools and general cost of living etc.
> 
> Would this be a great place to live??


Burlington is about one hour from Toronto and is situated on Lake Ontario. It's a nice city with plenty of good and new housing. It's about an hour's drive from the US border. Good schools and housing less expensive than closer to Toronto. I don't know what you mean by general cost of living. Because of its location it is easily supplied so, apart from housing, no different from rest of SW Ontario.
If you like suburban living then it should suite you well.


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

mask59 said:


> Anyone tell me about Burlington? I'm transferring to Ontario and read that Burlington is the 4th "best place to live" in Canada.
> Can anyone tell me about schools and general cost of living etc.
> 
> Would this be a great place to live??


Cost of living:

Average property values in 2006
Burlington: $348,041
Ontario: $297,479
Canada: $263,369

Median household income in 2005:
Burlington: $74,969
Ontario: $60,455
Canada: $53,634

I would check out the wikipedia artcile, as well as the profile on citystats.ca for more details:
Burlington, Ontario - Detailed City Profile

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## Pension Pete (Oct 22, 2009)

Burlington is a beautiful city situated on Lake Ontario. It has great highway access heading east towards Toronto or South to Niagara Fall and the US. There is a big range in housing prices with lots of new and resale options. Although it has grown lots over the past several years it still has a real sense of community and is a great place to live. It is also a very safe place to live.


----------

